# Ammo price gouging?



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Just purchased my second gun, (My first was stolen approx 20 years ago prior to my firing it) an xd 40 subcompact. I have shot 50 rounds through it and like it a lot. My question is regarding the price of ammo at the ranges. They are charging $20-30 bucks for 50 target rounds. Are these reasonable prices?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It seems a little pricey, but they don't have the buying power of some of the larger retailers.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

40 S&W has always been typically pricey. Just spent $22 for a box of 50 last week myself.

That's why at the range I typically fire only one box of 40's and switch to a drop in 9mm barrel to shoot cheaper.

My opinion - I think they are raising the prices to slow down the ammo purchases to get the stock built back up. Hopefully they will drop back down in the future or I'll be shooting less - one of the two.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

wickedrider said:


> They are charging $20-30 bucks for 50 target rounds. Are these reasonable prices?


 Last month I ordered 1k rounds of .40 at $15 per box. Therefore, I do not think these are reasonable prices, but then again I don't know what the availability is in your area. You might consider ordering in bulk.

BTW - what you are referring to is not "gouging". It's deplorable, dispicable, and a few other adjectives I can't mention, but ammo is not a staple item. IOW, in a free market economy, the ammo dealers are free to charge whatever they want to.

I've removed myself from the mailing list from two different retailers because their price increases are disgusting. It's one thing to make a bit of profit, but another thing entirely to be utterly greedy. I hope others do the same, and vote with their feet, so to speak.....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Supply is down and demand is up. And the prices are reflecting that.The price you listed seems a little higher than normal but your range is probably having troubles getting ammo and if they are not buying in bulk the prices will be higher.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is a rip off. I picked up a box of 100 Winchester 165 gr target loads for $32 at Academy earlier this week. They also had plenty of ammo on the shelves. Then again, I was in Dallas last week visiting my brother, and his range was cleaned out, as well as Cabela's and the local Wal Marts. Maybe I either have good timing, or my town is in an ammo Twilight Zone


----------

